# AKC or not?



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

So I got my pup from a breeder, for free. Otherwise I would have got a dog from the shelter.

The dogs parents are both AKC registered, as are their parents...and who knows how much further.

Am I not breeding, showing...etc. and he will be fixed.

Is there any reason to register him? I know the breeder through a neighbor (relatives) and they knew I wanted a GSD, but could and would not pay the $500 fee. 

However, I was given this paperwork for AKC and know nothing about it. He is just my buddy, not a show dog or "stud".


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would register him. It proves ownership. If you ever decide to do a sport/obedience with him then you are already set up with AKC.

There is no such thing as a free pet. Even a Chia Pet costs something.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would, simply because at some point you might get interested in an AKC performance event like agility or flyball. Or herding. Or obedience. 
Sheilah


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Not sure what the last comment is about....but okay. I know I have to spend money now that he is mine.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i don't know what last comment you're referring to - but both are basically just saying that you don't HAVE to register your pup... but that they would... in the event that you decide to do some other type of dog sport or participate in events other than showing. if you can honestly say that you'll never want to do agility (obstacle courses), herding, or competitive obedience - then you can prove ownership thru licensing and a micro chip.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's because I said there is no such thing as a free pet in response the OP



> Quote:but could and would not pay the $500 fee.


not being snotty...just a fact.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was talking about the chia pet comment. I know some ppl get upset when ppl buy from breeders. I was on the phone with a lady once talking to her about get the dog fixed and she cussed me out when I said he was a purebred AKC GSD...she asked where I had got him, and then REALLY went off to the point I had to hang up.

I'm not trying to upset anyone, but at the same time it is what it is.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

It's also nice to have a copy of his pedigree. If you have any questions down the road (anything from coloring to conformation [his structure] to development), there are very knowledgeable in the GSD world, including members here. If you know something about the dog's lineage, it MAY help explain what's going on with your dog. Not always, but sometimes. 

Yes, your breeder/friend should be able to answer those questions and should always be your first source of info; but sometimes, breeders don't have the big picture information that people who have spent their whole lives studying the GSD do. 

If you don't have the pedigree, you'll be in the dark.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, thanks. I guess I will register him. It's a one time fee, correct?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KG K9 I was on the phone with a lady once talking to her about get the dog fixed and she cussed me out when I said he was a purebred AKC GSD...she asked where I had got him, and then REALLY went off to the point I had to hang up.


Well, some people are just morons... or uninformed. Every reputable breeder that I've dealt with that sells top quality dogs rather insists on spay/neuter unless you have -- and demonstrate -- good reason not to. They don't require it right away. But they don't want the lines that they've dedicated their lives to creating to be ruined by purchaser who has no clue what they're doing. 

I may know a lot about about what I want my dogs for (service work, and I work my dogs in tracking and agility), but I have no clue what it would take to truly IMPROVE either of my dog's lines. That is why I went with the breeders I did -- I think they breed nearly perfect dogs to begin with. So many breeders specifically sell limited registrations.

For years, I was perfectly happy with pet dogs. We backpacked, hiked, snowshoed, etc. Certainly, you don't need AKC registration for that. Then I found agility, and I thought it was the best thing ever. Then due to a veterinary issue in my girl, she needed some low impact work til she can get her knee fixed. So we started tracking, which I think my dog loves even more than agility, which surprised me. We think it's pretty great too, especially my husband. So you never know when you'll decide that you'll want to try something. Or maybe I should say, you'll never know UNTIL you try something. 

If your dog is registered, there are no issues; you just jump in.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KG K9Okay, thanks. I guess I will register him. It's a one time fee, correct?


Yup.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would register if for no other reason than if your pup is ever lost and found, you have another piece of paperwork proving he is yours.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is only like 20 dollars to register him. Then you can enter obedience, rally, agility, tracking, and a bunch of other events if you feel like it down the line. It is worth it.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool, to be honest I am kinda interesting in seeing this dogs potential. I know GSD are supposed to be smart. I'm interested in possibly training him in sniffing things out or obedience. I want him to bring the paper or act real dramatic to a "play dead" command.


----------

